# Fisheye Pics - Lets see them



## Dhaines94 (Jan 22, 2009)

Here is one of my favorites


----------



## chrisburke (Jan 22, 2009)

i'm certain that there is already a thread where people were posting fisheye pics,  do a search.. i'm pretty sure they got lots of posts too


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 22, 2009)

So what, this is the new fish eye thread - and the play on words is killing me with that first shot!  I can't afford such an exotic piece of glass ATM.

-Shea


----------



## Jaszek (Jan 22, 2009)

So I'll post mine. Pretty old. Taken with one of those fisheye/wide angle screw on adapters. Yep When I started I was umb about photography .


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 22, 2009)

Cool shot! -Shea






I realized after the edit that I kind of missed the brightness of the sign...  used a glow layer for this one.


----------



## Jaszek (Jan 22, 2009)

thanks for the edit. Too lazy to edit my old pics


----------



## tsaraleksi (Jan 23, 2009)

I love fisheyes but not enough to buy one for myself


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 23, 2009)

People said it's a specialty lens. People said I'd never use it. Bite me people.

















5D MKII with Canon 15mm f/2.8 fishy,


----------



## RebelTasha (Jan 23, 2009)

Can you guys write what kind of lens you used and the camera it fits..
I had a screw on fisheye with my Rebel, I loved it!!!!  But sold all my equip..
I tried to get another one for my S5/Elan ll but it's just wide angle   I'm so upset..
I beyond love the fisheye look  lens or screw on I love them all!!!
I have an album in my Fotki link but i've probably posted them before..


----------



## Beth81 (Jan 23, 2009)

What lenses make the fisheye on the Nikon?


----------



## DeadEye (Jan 23, 2009)

A canon 17mm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Distortion removed with photoshop.


----------



## Lyncca (Jan 23, 2009)

Beth81 said:


> What lenses make the fisheye on the Nikon?


 
There is a 10-20mm that I know of.


----------



## tsaraleksi (Jan 23, 2009)

Beth81 said:


> What lenses make the fisheye on the Nikon?



The shots I posted were from a 1.5 crop Nikon (D2x) with a 10.5mm DX fisheye. Not my gear, unfortunately, so I had to give it back.


----------



## TamiyaGuy (Jan 23, 2009)

Village Idiot said:


> People said it's a specialty lens. People said I'd never use it. Bite me people.
> 5D MKII with Canon 15mm f/2.8 fishy,


 Very nice shots, there! I must admit, I don't own a fisheye lens myself, although it's on my wish list (along with £10,000-worth of other stuff ). In my opinion, fisheye lenses are kinda like macro lenses. You can take a seemingly normal, boring object and give a completely different perspective on it.


----------



## goodoneian (Jan 23, 2009)

Lyncca said:


> There is a 10-20mm that I know of.



that's not a fisheye though, and it's made by sigma


----------



## iflynething (Jan 23, 2009)

Shot with a D80 and Nikon 10.5

Working at Wolf Camera, I got to play around with alot of lenses. I have some pretty cool ones of downtown Charlotte, NC as well. 

~Michael~


----------



## Dhaines94 (Jan 23, 2009)

Village Idiot said:


> People said it's a specialty lens. People said I'd never use it. Bite me people.
> ,



I agree, I used mine all of the time. Nikon 10.5mm 2.8f


----------



## RebelTasha (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh go on then you twisted my arm...   haha!!...


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 23, 2009)

:lmao: That's a good one!  Gave up the chase and art directed that sweet little face.

-Shea


----------



## Dhaines94 (Jan 24, 2009)

Nikon 10.5mm Fisheye, 30 Sec


----------



## DeadEye (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## LaFoto (Jan 29, 2009)

"Let's see them"-threads, or "Show me your..."-threads on a certain theme, such as fisheye here, belong into the Photo Themes. I checked the Themes for an existing thread on fisheye photography... none here so far. So this is a new one! And will be added to the theme index. Of course. Have more fun with this.


----------



## katerolla (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## pez (Aug 31, 2014)

Seems like there should be more in this thread. Selfie, x-posted from another dead thread.


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 18, 2014)

Fujifil X-Pro1 w/ Rokinon 8mm


----------



## bogeyguy (Sep 18, 2014)

I just had to.....


----------



## ruifo (Sep 28, 2014)

Ángel Bike by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## wfooshee (Oct 29, 2014)

Rokinon 8mm on my D7000. Full width as shot, height is cropped for aspect ratio (and to remove ground clutter.)


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 31, 2014)

Samyang/Bower 7.5mm f3.5 on Oly. E-M5.

1.




2.




3.


 

5.


----------



## ruifo (Oct 31, 2014)

La Cumbre by ruimc77, on Flickr





Piramide de La Luna by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 1, 2014)

Street Fish


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 1, 2014)

Talent Show Fish


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 1, 2014)

Oh, wait................... you mean photos TAKEN with a fisheye?!?!?!?







































































I also build 360x180° VR images like this.


.


----------



## wfooshee (Nov 1, 2014)

Drawbridge





Fishing gear





WWII vehicle collector's meet


----------



## Breezy85 (Jun 4, 2018)

Reviving another thread! Love me some tasteful fisheye photos!


----------



## Nwcid (Jun 4, 2018)

Breezy85 said:


> Reviving another thread! Love me some tasteful fisheye photos!
> 
> View attachment 158885



I drive by there a lot.  Some day I need to stop and shoot it.


----------



## Breezy85 (Jun 4, 2018)

Nwcid said:


> Breezy85 said:
> 
> 
> > Reviving another thread! Love me some tasteful fisheye photos!
> ...



Rattlesnake Lake? Where do you live?


----------



## Nwcid (Jun 4, 2018)

I have a lot of underwater pictures from a fisheye, but few on land.  

With that said this building was curved naturally but was too wide to catch with a wide angle so I had to move to the fisheye.


----------



## Nwcid (Jun 4, 2018)

Breezy85 said:


> Nwcid said:
> 
> 
> > Breezy85 said:
> ...




I guess not.  I was thinking it was Keechelus Lake.  I live near Spokane, but work in Yakima.  We make frequent trips west.


----------



## Breezy85 (Jun 4, 2018)

Nwcid said:


> Breezy85 said:
> 
> 
> > Nwcid said:
> ...




Oh gotcha. Yeah that's Rattlesnake Lake in Issaquah.


----------

